# Constitutional Carry Rally 5/19/2012



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a Rally for Constitutional Carry on 5/19/12 at the Capitol Building in Lansing from 12-3pm. Larry Pratt from Gun Owners of America will be there keynote speaker.


----------



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

MLive article on the upcoming rally

http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/inde...y-19-capitol/469614f2e81d4dfea74ec0136e7b9f38


----------

